# Spotted



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wondered if its worth.
Was that you or spotted you section on here.
Or is it to tacky.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes there is one in the Mk1 & Mk2 sections. Example..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168565

Add your spot, if you have one to the correct section & I will delete this post.
Hoggy.


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok cheers obviously I haven't delved enough.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

